# Netnewsticker kompiliert nicht, EAPI 3 is not supp [gelöst]

## deranonyme

Hallo

eines meiner wichtigsten Programme, der Netnewsticker, kompiliert nicht mehr. Leider bin ich nicht in der Lage das Ebuild anzupassen.

Laut Fehlermeldung ist es nicht EAPI3 kompatibel. Viuelleicht kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen. 

```
# Copyright 1999-2012 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI=3

inherit kde4-base

MY_P=${P/-/_}

DESCRIPTION="KDE Plasmoid which displays RSS-Feeds in scrolling text"

HOMEPAGE="http://netnewsticker.org/"

SRC_URI="http://ppa.launchpad.net/christau/netnewsticker/ubuntu/pool/main/n/netnewsticker/${MY_P}.orig.tar.gz"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="4"

IUSE="debug"

RESTRICT="mirror"

DEPEND=">=kde-base/kdepimlibs-${KDE_MINIMAL}

>=kde-base/plasma-workspace-${KDE_MINIMAL}[rss]"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

S=${WORKDIR}

PATCHES=("${FILESDIR}/${P}-cmake.patch")

```

Hier noch der Patchcode

```

--- /dev/null

+++ CMakeLists.txt

@@ -0,0 +1,109 @@

+# This File is part of NetNewsTicker

+# (c)2009 Christian Taubenheim

+# www.netnewsticker.org

+

+# This program is free software. you can redistribute it and/or

+# modify it under the terms of the GNU General Public

+# License as published by the Free Software Foundation; either

+# version 2 of the License, or (at your option) any later version.

+

+project(netnewsticker)

+

+# Find the required Libaries

+find_package(KDE4 REQUIRED)

+find_package(KdepimLibs REQUIRED)

+

+include(KDE4Defaults)

+ADD_DEFINITIONS(-DCOMPILE_USE_QT4)

+

+add_definitions (${QT_DEFINITIONS} ${KDE4_DEFINITIONS})

+include_directories(

+ ${CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR}

+ ${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}

+ ${KDE4_INCLUDES}

+ )

+

+add_subdirectory(po)

+add_subdirectory(icons)

+

+# We add our source code here

+set(NetNewsTicker_SRCS src/netnewsticker.cpp

+ src/item.cpp

+ src/newsfeedmanager.cpp

+ src/feedsettingswidget.cpp

+ src/filtersettingswidget.cpp

+ src/settingsdialog.cpp

+ )

+

+# Now make sure all files get to the right place

+kde4_add_kcfg_files(NetNewsTicker_SRCS src/settings.kcfgc)

+kde4_add_ui_files(NetNewsTicker_SRCS src/visualsettings.ui src/feedsettings.ui src/feeddirectory.ui src/filtersettings.ui)

+kde4_add_plugin(plasma_applet_netnewsticker ${NetNewsTicker_SRCS})

+target_link_libraries(plasma_applet_netnewsticker

+ ${KDE4_PLASMA_LIBS}

+ ${KDE4_KDEUI_LIBS}

+ ${QT_QTXML_LIBRARY}

+ ${KDE4_SYNDICATION_LIBS}

+ ${QT_QTNETWORK_LIBRARY}

+ ${KDE4_KIO_LIBRARY})

+

+install(TARGETS plasma_applet_netnewsticker

+ DESTINATION ${PLUGIN_INSTALL_DIR})

+

+install(FILES plasma-applet-netnewsticker.desktop

+ DESTINATION ${SERVICES_INSTALL_DIR})

+

+############################################################

+##

+## Package Generator

+##

+IF(EXISTS "${CMAKE_ROOT}/Modules/CPack.cmake")

+ MESSAGE(STATUS "CMakeRoot: ${CMAKE_ROOT}/Modules/CPack.cmake")

+ INCLUDE(InstallRequiredSystemLibraries)

+

+ SET(CPACK_SET_DESTDIR "on")

+ SET(CPACK_PACKAGING_INSTALL_PREFIX "/tmp")

+ SET(CPACK_GENERATOR "DEB;RPM;STGZ;TBZ2;TGZ;TZ;ZIP;SOURCE_TGZ;SOURCE_TZ;SOURCE_ZIP;")

+ SET(CPACK_SOURCE_IGNORE_FILES

+ "/build/"

+ "/.svn/"

+ ".kdev4$"

+ "~$"

+ )

+

+ SET(CPACK_PACKAGE_DESCRIPTION_SUMMARY "NetNewsTicker")

+

+ SET(CPACK_PACKAGE_VENDOR "")

+ SET(CPACK_PACKAGE_CONTACT "")

+# SET(CPACK_RESOURCE_FILE_LICENSE ${CMAKE_CURRENT_SOURCE_DIR}//COPYING)

+ SET(CPACK_PACKAGE_VERSION_MAJOR ${MAJOR_VERSION})

+ SET(CPACK_PACKAGE_VERSION_MINOR ${MINOR_VERSION}) # to create a debian confirm file-version-string

+ STRING(REGEX REPLACE "_" "-" CPACK_PACKAGE_VERSION_PATCH "${PATCH_VERSION}")

+ SET(CPACK_PACKAGE_FILE_NAME ${CMAKE_PROJECT_NAME}_${MAJOR_VERSION}.${MINOR_VERSION}.${CPACK_PACKAGE_VERSION_PATCH}_${CMAKE_SYSTEM_PROCESSOR})

+ SET(CPACK_SOURCE_PACKAGE_FILE_NAME ${CMAKE_PROJECT_NAME}_${MAJOR_VERSION}.${MINOR_VERSION}.${CPACK_PACKAGE_VERSION_PATCH}_source)

+

+ ## LIST EXECUTABLES

+ SET(CPACK_STRIP_FILES "lib//plasma_plasma_applet_netnewsticker.so")

+ SET(CPACK_COMPONENTS_ALL Libraries ApplicationData)

+

+ ## DEBIAN SPECIFIC SETTINGS

+ ##

+ SET(CPACK_DEBIAN_PACKAGE_DESCRIPTION "A scrolling RSS ticker")

+ SET(CPACK_DEBIAN_PACKAGE_PRIORITY "optional")

+ SET(CPACK_DEBIAN_PACKAGE_SECTION "kde")

+ SET(CPACK_DEBIAN_PACKAGE_DEPENDS "kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.2.1), kdelibs5 (>= 4:4.2.1), libc6 (>= 2.1.3), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libplasma3, libqt4-dbus (>= 4.5.0~+rc1), libqt4-network (>= 4.5.0~+rc1), libqt4-svg (>= 4.5.0~+rc1), libqt4-xml (>= 4.5.0~+rc1), libqtcore4 (>= 4.5.0~+rc1), libqtgui4 (>= 4.5.0~+rc1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.2.1)")

+

+ FIND_PROGRAM(DPKG_CMD dpkg)

+ IF(DPKG_CMD)

+ EXECUTE_PROCESS(COMMAND "${DPKG_CMD}" --print-architecture

+ OUTPUT_VARIABLE CPACK_DEBIAN_PACKAGE_ARCHITECTURE

+ OUTPUT_STRIP_TRAILING_WHITESPACE)

+ SET(CPACK_DEBIAN_PACKAGE_NAME ${CMAKE_PROJECT_NAME}_${MAJOR_VERSION}.${MINOR_VERSION}.${CPACK_PACKAGE_VERSION_PATCH}_${CPACK_DEBIAN_PACKAGE_ARCHITECTURE})

+ ENDIF(DPKG_CMD)

+

+ ## RPM SPECIFIC SETTINGS

+ ##

+

+ INCLUDE(CPack)

+ENDIF(EXISTS "${CMAKE_ROOT}/Modules/CPack.cmake")

+

--- /dev/null

+++ icons/CMakeLists.txt

@@ -0,0 +1 @@

+kde4_install_icons(${ICON_INSTALL_DIR})

--- /dev/null

+++ po/CMakeLists.txt

@@ -0,0 +1,26 @@

+FIND_PROGRAM(GETTEXT_MSGFMT_EXECUTABLE msgfmt)

+

+IF(NOT GETTEXT_MSGFMT_EXECUTABLE)

+ MESSAGE( "NOTE: msgfmt not found. Translations will not be installed" )

+ELSE(NOT GETTEXT_MSGFMT_EXECUTABLE)

+ SET(catalogname plasma_applet_netnewsticker)

+ ADD_CUSTOM_TARGET(translations ALL)

+ FILE(GLOB PO_FILES ${catalogname}*.po)

+ FOREACH(_poFile ${PO_FILES})

+ GET_FILENAME_COMPONENT(_poFileName ${_poFile} NAME)

+ STRING(REGEX REPLACE "^${catalogname}_?" "" _langCode ${_poFileName} )

+ STRING(REGEX REPLACE "\\.po$" "" _langCode ${_langCode} )

+

+ IF( _langCode )

+ GET_FILENAME_COMPONENT(_lang ${_poFile} NAME_WE)

+ SET(_gmoFile ${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR}/${_lang}.gmo)

+

+ ADD_CUSTOM_COMMAND(TARGET translations

+ COMMAND ${GETTEXT_MSGFMT_EXECUTABLE} --check -o ${_gmoFile} ${_poFile}

+ DEPENDS ${_poFile})

+ INSTALL(FILES ${_gmoFile} DESTINATION ${LOCALE_INSTALL_DIR}/${_langCode}/LC_MESSAGES/ RENAME ${catalogname}.mo)

+ ENDIF( _langCode )

+

+ ENDFOREACH(_poFile ${PO_FILES})

+

+ENDIF(NOT GETTEXT_MSGFMT_EXECUTABLE)

```

Oder gibt ein vergleichbares Programm, welches ich noch nicht gefunden habe?

Danke

FrankLast edited by deranonyme on Mon Aug 19, 2013 2:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

Vermutlich reicht es einfach, EAPI=3 in EAPI=5 (oder notfalls EAPI=4) zu ändern.

----------

## franzf

Ouch - das schreit nach DB-Problemen im Forum. Das EAPI-Problem war bereits gelöst, dann kam das mit rss, was ich auch schon beantwortet hatte. Und jetzt sind alle Antworten futsch  :Sad: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ouch - das schreit nach DB-Problemen im Forum. Das EAPI-Problem war bereits gelöst, dann kam das mit rss, was ich auch schon beantwortet hatte. Und jetzt sind alle Antworten futsch 

 

Nein, klingt eher nach Crossposting in mehreren Foren --> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-967420.html

----------

## deranonyme

Oh, sorry, ich hab wirklich hier und im englischen Forum gepostet. Das Problem ist wirklich gelöst und alles bestens. Danke nochmal.

Frank

----------

